# Catalogue Shoot for dresses in tight Space please recommend a good lens to Use.



## ashtheman (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi, Everyone hope someone can help me. I am new to commercial catalogue photography I normally use 70-200 f2.8 however the clients I am going to be working with has a bit tighter space and i cannot fit whole body of a model in a shot with 70-200 f2.8  what are other best possible lens to use. I use nikon d7000. Your suggestions will be really appreciated.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

I would recommend a sigma 17-50mm f/2.8, I just love it, super sharp. The 35mm f1.8  can get it done but I like the flexibility of that extra focal length of the sigma. Sometimes the 35mm prime can distort things close up, wide open or at least my Nikon DX one does but it lets in a lot of light. If I stop the 35mm down to 2.8, it's pretty and tack sharp corner to corner. Wait for an expert to respond as this has been my experience.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Sep 25, 2015)

If you don't have a view camera, then get a perspective control (PC) lens in the widest focal length that you can find.  Learn how to use it.  Shoot.  Sell.  Celebrate.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 25, 2015)

well you need a focal length in which you can fit the entire model in the image.
What the exact focal length is ??    you'd have a better idea than us.
But the 17-50 mentioned above would give you that flexibility.

I'd hate to recommend any prime as if it's not wide enough then you are stuck.
but the 58mm 1.4G is nice


----------



## ashtheman (Sep 26, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> I would recommend a sigma 17-50mm f/2.8, I just love it, super sharp. The 35mm f1.8  can get it done but I like the flexibility of that extra focal length of the sigma. Sometimes the 35mm prime can distort things close up, wide open or at least my Nikon DX one does but it lets in a lot of light. If I stop the 35mm down to 2.8, it's pretty and tack sharp corner to corner. Wait for an expert to respond as this has been my experience.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thank you jcdeboever, 17-50 mm should get everything in the shot although i wouldn't need f2.8 since i'll probably be shooting f10 above with some strobes. How sharp is this lens.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 26, 2015)

ashtheman said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend a sigma 17-50mm f/2.8, I just love it, super sharp. The 35mm f1.8  can get it done but I like the flexibility of that extra focal length of the sigma. Sometimes the 35mm prime can distort things close up, wide open or at least my Nikon DX one does but it lets in a lot of light. If I stop the 35mm down to 2.8, it's pretty and tack sharp corner to corner. Wait for an expert to respond as this has been my experience.
> ...


I find it pro sharp up to f11 throughout frame. The edges will start to fall off after that but still very good. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Sep 26, 2015)

Why f/10?
I take it you're not worried about diffraction effects caused by a small lens aperture.

On a D7000 a lens at 25 mm that is 10 feet from the point of focus (PoF) for a full body shot delivers a total DoF (depth of field) of about *400 feet*.
At 25 mm and a PoF distance of 8 feet the total DoF shortens considerably - to about 32 feet. That's considerably less DoF, but still overkill.
At 35 mm and a PoF 10 feet away the total DoF is 13 feet.
At 35 mm and an 8 foot PoF the DoF is 7.5 feet deep. That's a reasonable DoF but 8 feet from the PoF likely won't allow a full body shot.


----------



## ashtheman (Sep 26, 2015)

Designer said:


> If you don't have a view camera, then get a perspective control (PC) lens in the widest focal length that you can find.  Learn how to use it.  Shoot.  Sell.  Celebrate.


Yes those lens are pretty awesome bit expensive and


KmH said:


> Why f/10?
> I take it you're not worried about diffraction effects caused by a small lens aperture.
> 
> On a D7000 a lens at 25 mm that is 10 feet from the point of focus (PoF) for a full body shot delivers a total DoF (depth of field) of about *400 feet*.
> ...


Great info there thanks, I am only getting rough idea probably shoot f8 what do you suggest? I never thought about diffraction with 70-200 i haven't had any problem. thank for the info i actually learned something new after following up what you said here and googling. Love this forum.!


----------

